# 2013 Elite vs. 2013 Obsession? Opinions Please



## Lil Red (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone been able to compare the two? I understand Elite stepped up from their 2012 to 2013 bows. Don't know much about the Obsessions. 

Also any dealers located near Cumming for either one, that has them available to shoot?

Thanks


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Mar 1, 2013)

I do lot think that there is a wrong answer to this one. However if I were putting my money down on one I do not see any reason not to support a fellow Georgia boy with obsession. Plus the Knightmare is pretty sweet no doubt.


----------



## string music (Mar 1, 2013)

We sell both. As much as I like the Hunter, the Sniper LT is faster and quieter IMO. Both are great bows but Obsession gets the slight edge.


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 2, 2013)

*trying new bows?...*

I've read about the 'Obsession' here on the bowhunting forum for over a year I think.....still have not seen one to pick up and try.
One thing gets my attention though, I would support a Georgia company IF the product is worthy.
I'll definately try one when I find one!
Just sold my Hoyt CRX32 because I've enjoyed it, took deer with it, and ready to try something else. 'Local bow company' sounds good to me. Where is the company?


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 2, 2013)

Macon area Allen.


----------



## spydermon (Mar 2, 2013)

Whats the weight of each bow itself?


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 2, 2013)

3.9 to 4.3 depending on the model.


----------



## jlr (Mar 2, 2013)

The obsession wins hands down. I ordered my lethal force today. The draw is so smooth. The obsession bows IMO are the top bows out there.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 3, 2013)

I have shot both the Elites and the Obsession bows.  I'm an Obsession shooter and think both lines of bows are similar, but I'd give a slight edge to Obsession because they are quieter, slightly more dead in the hand upon the shot, and made in Georgia.  There are pluses and minuses to each, but if there is anything specific about either bow line you have questions about, I can answer it.


----------



## Lil Red (Mar 3, 2013)

shot the 12 lethal force yesterday. waiting to shoot an answer. what are the major differences in the 2012 of and 2013? also which ob. compares best with the answer?


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## string music (Mar 4, 2013)

2013 Answer has Cerakote finish, Winners Choice strings and cables. Riser is slightly lighter and cutouts a little different. The lethal force would be the closest comparison to the answer. We have 2 answers in stock. They are sweet shooters.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 5, 2013)

elite by far .... cerakoted finishes, factory winners choice strings and cables. factory barnesdale limbs. the best warrenty in the archery bussiness. 100% transferable warrenty and a 100%hunt gaurentee. better customer service no question. elite also now ownes scott archery, winners choice and solid broadheads , thats a pretty strong group. ace hardware archery in social circle ga is having an elite demo day saturday march 16th from 9:00-3:00 with factory reps on hand.more info is in this months gon magazine. go and shoot one for yourself if you havent allready


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 5, 2013)

12ptsteve said:


> elite by far .... cerakoted finishes, factory winners choice strings and cables. factory barnesdale limbs. the best warrenty in the archery bussiness. 100% transferable warrenty and a 100%hunt gaurentee. better customer service no question. elite also now ownes scott archery, winners choice and solid broadheads , thats a pretty strong group. ace hardware archery in social circle ga is having an elite demo day saturday march 16th from 9:00-3:00 with factory reps on hand.more info is in this months gon magazine. *go and shoot one for yourself if you havent allready*



I think you should shoot one also.  Shoot them both head to head if you can.  Then you can decide which one you like best.  Many companies make excellent bows these days and there isn't a lot of difference between some brands.  Anyone who says words like "by far" and "the best" is giving you their opinion.  The only opinion that matters is yours.  

In reference to the original posters post, Elite did not change much from 2012 to 2013.  They still draw silky smooth and have little vibration on the shot, but they are basically 2012 models.


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've only shot the Elite, not the Obsession.  But from what I hear, they shoot similarly, which is saying a lot for each, as I did like the Elite.  That said, one company is small, the other is large.  One has a better warranty and guarantee.  One has better components.  One is made in Georgia.  Figure out which of those traits are most important....it might help in your decision.


----------



## Joec (Mar 5, 2013)

Timberghost should have them soon.  Call Mickey


----------



## Johnny087 (Mar 5, 2013)

As a dealer of both companies I would highly recommend you to go shoot them side by side. You can set these two bows next to each other and both have great finishes. They both have just about the same warranty. I will let the bows speak for them selves when you shoot them.

But one thing that elite cant do is be LOCAL to you. I can order you anything obsession and usually have it the same or next day. I can call Dennis and he answers his cell phone with any question I or a customer has. I have sold a truck load of Obsession bows and ZERO unhappy customers to my knowledge.

If you are looking for a place to compare these two bows or any bows for that matter please give me a call or come see me at Chucks Bait & Tackle.

Thanks
Johnny Sanders
478-922-9851


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 5, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I've only shot the Elite, not the Obsession.  But from what I hear, they shoot similarly, which is saying a lot for each, as I did like the Elite.  That said, one company is small, the other is large.  One has a better warranty and guarantee.  One has better components.  One is made in Georgia.  Figure out which of those traits are most important....it might help in your decision.



Both warranties are lifetime transferable, FYI.



Joec- I'm assuming you mean Timberghost is picking up Elite again?
EDIT: texted Mickey after this post, I was correct


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 5, 2013)

Johnny087 said:


> As a dealer of both companies I would highly recommend you to go shoot them side by side. You can set these two bows next to each other and both have great finishes. They both have just about the same warranty. I will let the bows speak for them selves when you shoot them.
> 
> But one thing that elite cant do is be LOCAL to you. I can order you anything obsession and usually have it the same or next day. I can call Dennis and he answers his cell phone with any question I or a customer has. I have sold a truck load of Obsession bows and ZERO unhappy customers to my knowledge.
> 
> ...


 

What a great idea!  Go to a shop that has them both (plus other brands) and shoot them all side by side and see what you like.


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 5, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> Both warranties are lifetime transferable



You're right.  Good if they both stay in business.


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 5, 2013)

Kris87 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by J Gilbert
> 
> ...



Neither is in any danger of closing the doors


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 5, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> Neither is in any danger of closing the doors
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



Lots of bow companies have come and gone.  Only time will tell.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 6, 2013)

12ptsteve said:


> elite by far .... cerakoted finishes, factory winners choice strings and cables. factory barnesdale limbs. the best warrenty in the archery bussiness. 100% transferable warrenty and a 100%hunt gaurentee. better customer service no question. elite also now ownes scott archery, winners choice and solid broadheads , thats a pretty strong group. ace hardware archery in social circle ga is having an elite demo day saturday march 16th from 9:00-3:00 with factory reps on hand.more info is in this months gon magazine. go and shoot one for yourself if you havent allready



Really. WOW. Come on Steve. You going to throw them under the bus after what he did to help you. But you probably forgot about that. Even us obsession shooters will tell you to shoot all the bows you can to see witch fits you the best. So go ahead and set one up in 26" and I bring my new obsession up there as soon as it comes and I'll shoot them both side by side and then I can tell you witch one shoots better to me.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 6, 2013)

j gilbert said:


> both warranties are lifetime transferable, fyi.



yep


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 6, 2013)

Alan in GA said:


> I've read about the 'Obsession' here on the bowhunting forum for over a year I think.....still have not seen one to pick up and try.
> One thing gets my attention though, I would support a Georgia company IF the product is worthy.
> I'll definately try one when I find one!
> Just sold my Hoyt CRX32 because I've enjoyed it, took deer with it, and ready to try something else. 'Local bow company' sounds good to me. Where is the company?



Alan, I'm currently waiting on mine, you're welcome to shoot it when I get it.  Might even be able to borrow one or two other bows for you to give a shot as well.  I'm in Dunwoody now and have nowhere to shoot, not sure if there's a shop between you and I but if you can find one, we'll make it happen. If you wait until this summer, you can even come to my house and shoot- just depends on how urgent you are to pick up another bow.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 6, 2013)

12ptsteve said:


> elite by far .... cerakoted finishes, factory winners choice strings and cables. factory barnesdale limbs. the best warrenty in the archery bussiness. 100% transferable warrenty and a 100%hunt gaurentee. better customer service no question. elite also now ownes scott archery, winners choice and solid broadheads , thats a pretty strong group. ace hardware archery in social circle ga is having an elite demo day saturday march 16th from 9:00-3:00 with factory reps on hand.more info is in this months gon magazine. go and shoot one for yourself if you havent allready



I thought you were talking about Obsession when you rattled all that off. Sounds like your scared someone might test fire an Obsession ?  
Since this is in the bowhunting thread, did you know all the members in the top 2 teams of the "Bowhunter Challenge" except 1 were shooting Obsessions. 
(5 out of 6)  Could be the bows are silent and deadly killers, but even if it was the indians, they evidently know how to choose a winning bow.


----------



## SWWTV (Mar 7, 2013)

If you don't have an Obsession dealer in your area ask them to order you one shoot in at the store and if it doesn't exceed your expectations they will refund the dealer and he or she can send it back. Chucks in Warner Robins carries all of the major brands just call them ask Johnny or Ashley how the Obsession bows compare. I have googled obsession to research all of the bows all brands I believe the web also can help anyone when choosing any brand.


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 7, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Since this is in the bowhunting thread, did you know all the members in the top 2 teams of the "Bowhunter Challenge" except 1 were shooting Obsessions.
> (5 out of 6)



That says something I suppose, but.......did everyone of those 5 pay retail for their bows?  

Kind of like saying Mathews makes the best bow because Levi shoots one.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 7, 2013)

hound dog... im not throwing anybody under the bus. this thread said opinions please.... and this is my opinion. i have known dennis for over 20 years and i have know problems with dennis or his bows really. i cosider dennis a friend of mine and for fyi  dennis didnt do anything special for me. i have sold both bows and both shoot great. they are very simular in design. but i have had more comebacks, problems or inconsistancies and string issues in obsession. even though he is local i have had to wait longer on parts. i would love to support the local guy but, in the evil scheme of try to make money in the retail world i try to provide the best customer service and products for my customers with fewer problems. no disrepect to dennis but i decided to go with the company with stronger financial backing and service. when i was selling obsession bows they didnot have a transferable warrenty and a 100% hunt gaurentee. like i said before this thread said OPINIONS PLEASE and this one is mine.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 7, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> That says something I suppose, but.......did everyone of those 5 pay retail for their bows?
> 
> Kind of like saying Mathews makes the best bow because Levi shoots one.



In this case it probably ain't the bow, its the indian. Mathews just ain't that good.  

Go shoot an Obsession bow. I think you'll find its just as good or better than any bow out there.


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 7, 2013)

bowanna said:


> In this case it probably ain't the bow, its the indian. Mathews just ain't that good.



I would agree with both those statements!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 7, 2013)

Steve, I think you had some of the original SS models and those used Stone Mountain Strings.  That was also the first year Dennis was making bows and there were the normal glitches which had to be worked out.  Everything takes time and if you haven't shot a 2012 or 2013 model, you, and your customers are missing out.  There have been zero complaints with the bows this year.  Production is off the charts and with all the chatter on AT and Addix, it seems like plenty of folks are happy with their choice of Obsession over what they were shooting before.  If you are going off of your experience in 2011, a lot of things have changed for the better since then.  

Like Matt said, lots of good bows out there.  Folks just need to shoot them all and find the right one for them.

OP, I hope you find the right bow for you regardless of who makes it!  Good luck


----------



## Lil Red (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys this is getting out of hand. I was looking for opinions, not a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - contest. 

Like I said, I have heard great things about both these bows. I can't seem to find very much negative about either one. All you see are great things about both. That's why I was trying to see if anyone has shot both and can compare. Read the reviews on either brand, you can find everything said about one said about the other. So apparently they are both really good, and again why I was looking for personal comparisons. 

 I did find an Obsession (12 LF) to shoot, but have yet to shoot the Elite, but will tomorrow. I liked the Lethal Force but want to compare it to an Answer first.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 7, 2013)

guys i am not totally against obsession bows, like i said they shoot great. they are very simular in design. i have shot and set up the 2012 and 13 models that customers brought in the shop and there are some tuning isues in my OPINION , compared to elite. from a dealer standpoint i decided to go with the stronger company. i know everyone has growing pains and dennis is working on them great and is headed in the right direction but he is not there yet in my OPINION. kevin strothers is one of the best engineers in the bussiness. i appreciate brand loyalty a lot of guys have. i am not bashing dennis and obsession. as for right now elite is the better choice for me and my shop. i wish dennis and all the obsession shooters the best luck. if you are happy with your bow and it does what you want it to do, that all that matters. shoot them all before you buy


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 7, 2013)

12ptsteve said:


> guys i am not totally against obsession bows, like i said they shoot great. they are very simular in design. i have shot and set up the 2012 and 13 models that customers brought in the shop and there are some tuning isues in my OPINION , compared to elite. from a dealer standpoint i decided to go with the stronger company. i know everyone has growing pains and dennis is working on them great and is headed in the right direction but he is not there yet in my OPINION. kevin strothers is one of the best engineers in the bussiness. i appreciate brand loyalty a lot of guys have. i am not bashing dennis and obsession. as for right now elite is the better choice for me and my shop. i wish dennis and all the obsession shooters the best luck. if you are happy with your bow and it does what you want it to do, that all that matters. shoot them all before you buy




I laughed out loud.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2013)

12ptsteve said:


> guys i am not totally against obsession bows, like i said they shoot great. they are very simular in design. i have shot and set up the 2012 and 13 models that customers brought in the shop and there are some tuning isues in my OPINION , compared to elite. from a dealer standpoint i decided to go with the stronger company. i know everyone has growing pains and dennis is working on them great and is headed in the right direction but he is not there yet in my OPINION. kevin strothers is one of the best engineers in the bussiness. i appreciate brand loyalty a lot of guys have. i am not bashing dennis and obsession. as for right now elite is the better choice for me and my shop. i wish dennis and all the obsession shooters the best luck. if you are happy with your bow and it does what you want it to do, that all that matters. shoot them all before you buy





Bow Only said:


> I laughed out loud.



You too. I just spit all over my putter.


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 7, 2013)

Obsession clique in full effect I see.  At least they're laughing and spitting.


----------



## Lurch2824 (Mar 8, 2013)

Have you seen the cam lean on the new elites? I shot the hunter and pure the day the elite rep showed up at timber ghost in Cummings. Jody pointed that out soon as Mickey pulled back the pure. I've shot both of these bows, like to own both a elite pure and addiction since I'm rather tall and have to have a 30.5 or /
31" draw length. As far as tuning, I don't know of any tuning issues. I've come to the habit of mailing my bows off to have one of the big name tuners on AT tune them and build my cables and strings. Since there isn't anyone around me that has the time or is as anal about setting up and tuning a bow since there all about just pumping out sells.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Mar 8, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> Obsession clique in full effect I see.  At least they're laughing and spitting.



Yep....one of the main problems with asking about Obsession bows on here. Can't say anything against them being the best without folks crapping on your thread. Sorry for the hassle OP. Them alone would keep me from owning one. Worse then Mathews shooters...


----------



## kh67148 (Mar 8, 2013)

go with the Obsession. You can't beat the customer service and they are close to home here in GA so quick turn around if you have a problem, which are very far and far between.


----------



## string music (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone looking to shoot the Elites, Obsessions, Primes, Hoyts, and Pse come see us at Southern Style Archery in Rome or some of these other great shops listed in this thread. You want go wrong with any Elite, Obsession, or Prime bow. All 3 great companies.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 8, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> I laughed out loud.





hound dog said:


> You too. I just spit all over my putter.



What exactly is funny about the post?


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What exactly is funny about the post?



I have no dog in this fight....so why am I even posting this.

Oh...never mind.  Y'all just pis away.


btw...did spook use an elite or an obsession?


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Mar 8, 2013)

Go shoot both and buy the one that feels best.

As far as the back and forth, I have an obsession but I also know that elite makes AWESOME bows that are in the same class as Obsession bows.

Seems like a few folks need to grow up


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 8, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> I have no dog in this fight....so why am I even posting this.
> 
> Oh...never mind.  Y'all just pis away.
> 
> ...



I don't have a dog either, I shoot the best bow ever built...... a Hoyt.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 8, 2013)

so do i..........they just ask for opinions.....but really dont want to hear it


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I don't have a dog either, I shoot the best bow ever built...... a Hoyt.



Me too.  A bunch of 'em.  I didn't think a bow could get better than my Element until I got a Matrix.  I could post some 50 and 60 yard groups, but I'd be called a liar.


----------



## keowens31 (Mar 8, 2013)

To the original poster. You will get over run by Obsession lovers here. I think your best bet is to find the bows your interested in and shoot them. Both bows you mentioned are nice and shoot fine. I have owned two of each, currently shooting PSE and Bowtech, this is the flavor for this year for me.
  It's gotten to the point on here that you can't say anything out of place about Obssesion bows with out getting a smart comment from certain folks, been there done that already. I promise you there not perfect, nor is any other bow company. The original poster asked a simple question, it deserves a simple answer. 
  I'm going back over to AT for some more great reading and post on Archery, just thought I would stop by GON to see if things had changed any. I see they haven't. Feel free to leave you smart comments below and I will get back with you as time permits.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I don't have a dog either, I shoot the best bow ever built...... a Hoyt.




No...best bow is my destroyer 350. There's a reason they had to bring it back.


----------



## Lil Red (Mar 9, 2013)

well after shooting the two and a few more I decided on the New Breed Genetix. They all shot well but the genetix just felt more comfortable in my hands. can't seem to find many negative reviews on their bows either. Anyone ever shot one of their bows?



_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## keowens31 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have Lil Red. Great bows and you will not find many negative reviews about that bow. If a company today builds a terrible bow, it would be there own fault. Way to much technology out there to build a bad bow. No one person looks at the same bow the same, and this is why we make different bows for different folks. You made a good choice. Have fun shooting.


----------



## rfeltman41 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep I read the forum for entertainment purposes only, my wife watches soap operas and I read the bow hunting forum. I go over to AT if I need real info.


----------



## 100hunter (Mar 15, 2013)

Guest it wouldn't be fair for me not to post my oppinion, since I've shot both the Elite Hunter and the Obsession Sniper.  BTW thanks Derik for letting me shoot your Sniper.  I have to admit I'm not a big fan of Dual Cam bows.  I'd rather not deal with cam sync issues or timing issues if I can avoid them, which for me gives an advantage to Elite.  I didn't think there was a bow made that was as dead in the hand as the Hunter but the Sniper surprised me.  They both were equally dead in the hand.  I think the Hunter was a little smoother on the draw, but I believe the Sniper was faster.  What I'm a little leary of, is that Derik's bow was perfectly tuned and I'm not sure if each one coming directly from the factory is comparable to his.  Every Maytag is the same, every Iphone is the same, every ugly stick is the same.  Will I get the same bow from each company (not sure)?  My father retired from Doraville GM plant 35 yrs, and I never bought a chevy.  I wouldn't always support local, but I will always support friends.  To the Op that started this tread.  If you want a truly unbias oppinion or comparison about these bows you should post it on AT and gather the oppinions of the Archery world and not just the GA archers.  With that being said, I think the Sniper is the best shooting, smoothest dual cam bow on the market and may be the first dual cam bow that I own, but If I had to spend my hard earned money today It would be on an Elite Hunter.  The limbs, the string, and a smoother draw solo cam bow gives it a big edge.


----------



## SWWTV (Mar 16, 2013)

Obsession Bows have the same transferable warranty . I would say shoot them both and if you Dealer doesn't carry them I know Obsession will refund the dealers money if you order the Obsession shoot it and you choose not to buy it. Dies Elite do that ? Any dealer can order one as long as it doesn't fall within the other dealers protective area.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm  looking for a new hunting bow and looking at the pulse and the knightmare any one compared those 2


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 20, 2013)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> I'm looking for a new hunting bow and looking at the pulse and the knightmare any one compared those 2


 

Go to Archery Talk and do a search and see what you can find.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Mar 20, 2013)

pasinthrough said:


> Go to Archery Talk and do a search and see what you can find.



I have.  So much for asking locals for opinions on a local bow


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 20, 2013)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> I have.  So much for asking locals for opinions on a local bow





I don't get it.  There's 50 posts of local opinions.  Then, there's a handful of posts that say the opinions are biased because this forum is hacked by Obsession "fanboys" and that AT is the only place to get unbiased opinions.  Then....Obsession shooter points to AT to not be labeled as a biased fanboy...and gets nailed for not giving an opinion.

Man...seems like the Obsession guys are darned if they do....darned if they don't.


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 20, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> I don't get it. There's 50 posts of local opinions. Then, there's a handful of posts that say the opinions are biased because this forum is hacked by Obsession "fanboys" and that AT is the only place to get unbiased opinions. Then....Obsession shooter points to AT to not be labeled as a biased fanboy...and gets nailed for not giving an opinion.
> 
> Man...seems like the Obsession guys are darned if they do....darned if they don't.


 
Kinda what I was trying to do and got slapped in the process!  lol  Can't win for losing...


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Mar 20, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> I don't get it.  There's 50 posts of local opinions.  Then, there's a handful of posts that say the opinions are biased because this forum is hacked by Obsession "fanboys" and that AT is the only place to get unbiased opinions.  Then....Obsession shooter points to AT to not be labeled as a biased fanboy...and gets nailed for not giving an opinion.
> 
> Man...seems like the Obsession guys are darned if they do....darned if they don't.


I was looking for opinions on the pulse and knightmare side by side, must have missed all 50 post on them 2.  More people on here have shot obsession and I know most of them and value their opinion personally vs some guys I don't.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 20, 2013)

I've shot both the Pulse and the Knightmare.  Comparing the two, the Knightmare is quieter, faster, and has less hand shock.  The draw is close, but the Pulse may be slightly smoother.  The walls are the same, both have big valleys but the transition is slightly different.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Mar 20, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> I've shot both the Pulse and the Knightmare.  Comparing the two, the Knightmare is quieter, faster, and has less hand shock.  The draw is close, but the Pulse may be slightly smoother.  The walls are the same, both have big valleys but the transition is slightly different.



Thank you.  Where is the closest dealer around the monroe area?


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Mar 22, 2013)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Thank you.  Where is the closest dealer around the monroe area?



There's gotta be somewhere around that sell obsession right?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 22, 2013)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> There's gotta be somewhere around that sell obsession right?



You can come see me and Ill help you out I'm in Mcdonough. PM me your number.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 23, 2013)

hound dog said:


> You too. I just spit all over my putter.



You spit all over your putter?? I didn't know you played golf....


----------



## mandango1 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Elite vs Obsession*

Both of these manufactures produce very very good bows IMHO. Its what feels right for you. I now shoot a 2013 Sniper lt 60/70 and it is one of the best all around bows I've ever shot and Ive shot them all. Traded my Elite z/28 for it. I also shoot a 2010 gt500 and love it also Great bows and great customer service from both Companies


----------



## riskyb (Apr 20, 2013)

I think Hoyt makes a great boat anchor or paper weight just a bit overpriced for the lack of performance  pse is great if you want a bow to  jump out of your hand and Mathews kicks forward from the bottom not roll from the top but I guess if it doesn't pad the pockets of your shop then I can't be a good answer and you haven't seen bad customer srvc till you have delt with bow tech


----------



## Tracker1 (Apr 20, 2013)

riskyb said:


> you haven't seen bad customer srvc till you have delt with bow tech



^^^ Savage tech ^^^


----------

